# People...You NEED to do TRE (Trauma release exercises) it is no joke.



## AZ_Wildcats (Jan 5, 2020)

If you scroll down the first page you can read my thread of "Throwing everything and the kitchen sink and it's working." What worked for me the most was constant acupuncture, and that freed up my body which allowed DP to go away but I still had derealization. In the thread I mention how I was going to do somatic experiencing. And SE sort of overlaps with TRE, and started reading about TRE and was ready to try it because it makes so much sense. Then I read this seemingly amazing article... on TRE by a somatic therapist...

https://sethlyon.com/no-exercise-heals-trauma/

So I held off on TRE...and went out of town to new Mexico to work with a somatic experiencing therapist who worked under peter Levine, who has been doing the work for 25 years, whereas most SE therapists have only a year or two under their belt. It didn't ***ing work. UGH. So i start doing some more digging and testimonials and comments on TRE and I find a few comments of people pointing out how SE therapists will talk down about TRE, like in the article.

So I went to a TRE practitioner and holy **** this shit it insane. I walked in feeling more or less fine. Get on my back... put the bottoms of my feet together, she has me raise my kneecaps up 1 inch for 2 mins, then an inch higher for 2 more mins, and then put the bottoms of my feet on the ground with the inner parts of my feet touching each other with your knees bent like your going to do a sit up. And my legs were wildly convulsing involuntarily, it was like my legs were in an exorcism. And this is stress and trauma discharging from your body and more importantly tour psoas muscle. I started giggling and laughing when I would answer questions about how I feel during the exercises.

Then I leave and I'm driving home and I'm blasting music and singing and dancing in the car and then I notice my derealization is not noticeable at all. I've been also shitting my brains out today when I'm normally constipated.

All I know is this shit is powerful stuff. But take warning...first you really should seek out a practitioner to do this the first Few times. Because if you do to much or do not know how to regulate yourself like the practitioner can... it can be somewhat troublesome for you. A day later you can end up Randomly crying, fits of rage for no reason, etc. and your only supposed to do 2-3 times a week. But there is no harm in testing out the main exercise for 30 secs to a minute... I did just that a half a dozen times before going to the practitioner to do it for a good 5-6 mins.

I've only been to one session and it was today and I feel actually normal right now. I will continue to post in this thread as I go on doing this. Also... this will fix all sorts of issues, unrelated to DP. Pain, fibromyalgia, digestion, PTSD. Our bodies have this natural mechanism to allow us heal from stress, anxiety, trauma and many other things.


----------



## AZ_Wildcats (Jan 5, 2020)

Also here is a good YouTube video demonstrating two exercises. The last one is the main one though


----------



## AZ_Wildcats (Jan 5, 2020)

Also to add... Peter bercelli and Peter Levine figures this stuff out because they realized that wild animals who get attacked in the wild by predators do not ever have long lasting effects of stress and trauma from the flight and fight event after they get away because they tremor it out right away. So a crocodile snaps at a zebra. Zebra freaks out and gets away. It tremors out the stress and trauma and 2 Mins later it’s grazing again like nothing ever happened


----------



## AZ_Wildcats (Jan 5, 2020)

Just wanted to add on to this guys. I'm basically out under the de-realization. Its been a little over a month since my last post. Im doing TRE everyday now 10 mins or so a day and its a real godsend. I had to be careful about eating too the last year....and now I'm eating pizza and tacos cheese, and other things too that i couldn't really eat when i was depersonalized or de-realized. So im almost certain this is helping my digestion also. I'm not 1000000% but im basically out and inching towards a more or less full recovery. But again, with the route I took, I think acupuncture is very important. TRE got me over the last hump, but I would not be surprised that TRE could fix you without the acupuncture which obviously can be costly.

I would also like to say that my libido was non exsistent the past year up until i started doing TRE. 2 months ago Ariana Graande could have come to my house, got completely naked and sat on my lap and I would have kicked her off me. Today I basically almost have the sexual vitality I had when I was 15. So this definitely 100% helps regain vitality sexual and overall vitality.

Please all of you out there understand you will get out of this. I was borderline having thoughts of suicide 5 months ago. I was on this site pretty much every night. I almost forgot about this site and havent even thought of it in the last month.

Its kind of funny because with all this covid-19 corona crap going on everyone is basically depressed. And since we all cant really go anywhere I go to whole foods everyday sometimes 2-3 times a day, and im happy as a clam smiling and people are looking at me like im nuts, its like I dont even care that this virus is going around, because im so happy im basically out from underneath DP/DR. And 5-6 months ago I could not even walk into a grocery store without wanting to kill myself lol. So please people...look into these things Ive said... TRE and some of the things from my other thread below. This is not a life sentence, I thought my life was over. I couldnt concentrate, i was off balance, i couldnt eat the foods i wanted too. ANd it is all basically better now. So don't give up. God bless to you all.


----------

